# PC will not connect to TIVO



## mangurian (Sep 18, 2012)

I have not had this problem before. I can't get my "To Do", see "My Show" list, or anything other than being told my Edge is 23% full. I reset the box and checked that the PC and Edge are on the same network.
Any ideas on what to try next ?
Thanks


----------



## charlesjbiller (7 mo ago)

Try using Firefox browser and may want to turn on Edge, out of sleep and see if this works.


----------

